# Brát rozum



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych objasnění na tu frázi. Znamená to prostě vyrůst, anebo je to spojené s dobou, když člověk začiná uvažovat na nějaké věci, chovat si správně... Může dítě brát rozum? Anebo může být že dospělý člověk ještě nebral rozum?

Děkuju moc


----------



## locaporfutbol

Tohle jsem ještě nikdy neslyšela. 
Když už, tak spíš ve stylu "tohle mi rozum nebere", což znamená "není mi to jasné", nebo "nemůžu tomu uvěřit".
Ale je možné, že se to používá i v tom významu co jsi napsala, snad to objasní někdo sečtělejší...


----------



## winpoj

Ahoj,

"brát rozum" je idiomatický obrat. Vzhledem k tomu, že moje osmnáctiletá předřečnice ho nezná, je možné, že vychází z módy.

Ano, dítě může "brát rozum" - týká se to období, jež asi není přesně definované, kdy začíná chápat některé věci, které chápou dospělí.

I o nerozumném dospělém je možno říci "ještě nenabral rozum".

Připomínám v této souvislosti prostonárodní píseň, která začíná:

"Osiřelo dítě
o půl druhém létě.

Když už rozum bralo,
na matku se ptalo.

..."


----------



## Dero

winpoj said:


> I o nerozumném dospělém je možno říci "ještě nenabral rozum".



Tady bych svého předřečníka doplnil. Osobně častěji slyším, že někdo rozum spíše *nepobral*.

_Brát rozum_ je poměrně košatý obrat, který jistě z módy nevychází (je mi devatenáct) a který se v každodenní řeči vyskytuje v těchto dalších rolích (vedle zmíněných):

*To mi rozum nebere! *

Je idiom. Znamená "_Nechápu to!_" 

Tady *pozor*! Nelze říct "_to mi rozum bere_" ve smyslu "_chápu to_".

Je ale možno říct například "_to pobírám_", což je moderní obrat, používá se mezi mladými.

*Brát rozum do hrsti. *

Je idiom.

"_Vzal jsem rozum do hrsti_ a vyřešil tu složitou hádanku." = "_Zamyslel jsem se_ a vyřešil tu hádanku"

*To dá rozum!*

Je idiom.

"Dávat rozum" znamená "být jasné".

A: "_Když půjdeš ven, musíš zamknout dveře!_"
B: "_To dá rozum, mami!_"


----------

